# Heresy Online - League of Legends Team



## Jezlad

Come on guys, there must be some League of Legends fans on this site.

I want to start up an official Heresy Online League of Legends team.

The plan is to get a regular group together to play regular and join the http://www.esl.eu/uk/


We can have a UK and US team if you like? 

Just gimme a shout in game if you play (names Jezlad on there too). I'm also going to start streaming our games on own3d.tv and also embed the streams on a page here on Heresy.

Give me a shout if you play! Here or in game. 

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/


----------



## MidnightKid333

im in..

SmokedCayenne

I play rumble, kassadin, Mordekaiser (new with him), Karthus, chogath and occasionally galio. I would not consider myself a pro/no-life/MLG, but i know what to do.

this sounds so awesome. I always wanted to have a clan on LoL.


----------



## Jezlad

If the majority of our players are on the US servers I'll have to jump over.


----------



## komanko

Well, I am actually playing on NE (sadly, what a god damn hellhole), I might jump in into the US or regular EU one, but I am afraid my ping will be quite high. 

Also that means I'll have to get my levels up again, I mostly play ap char's myself, Veigar, Swain, Ziggs apart from that I can also have a go with Chogy the fat pig and Singed maybe, quite versatile. Don't like playing AD carries though.


----------



## Rhino 88

I have no idea what your on about.? proceeding to lurk though...

For queen and country..


----------



## Deux

I play Support, Jungle, and Tank on US. Elo bounces around 1300-1500 atm. Would love to be on a consistent team.

Name is cl0ckw0rkgirl. Its actually in all caps in game to hide the zeros >_>


----------



## MidnightKid333

Oh yeah I play Udyr too.


----------



## Katie Drake

I'm actually just patching LoL now to give it a try. If it's any good, I might be interested. =)


----------



## MidnightKid333

We have to call ourselves "The Heretics".



btw who's got skype?


----------



## komanko

Me, but my mic isn't working as far as I remember 
Well, I am going to open an account on NA to check hows the ping and stuff.


----------



## LTP

My mac won't let me... FML.... -_- hahaha *turns on the laptop* ... i might be on there.


----------



## Tossidin

Big fan, played alot, dunno if I can join any team, depends on when you would be playing

I usually play jungler (Lee Sin is too awesome)

You will find me as "Adeptus Astartes" on EU west if you ever want to take a game


----------



## Tyrannus

I play regularly on the EU west server and I can play practically any role (a bit shaky in jungle and I have gotten pretty rusty in mid).

Summoner name is "Khargaroth".


----------



## Jezlad

MidnightKid333 said:


> We have to call ourselves "The Heretics".
> 
> 
> 
> btw who's got skype?


Yeah I'm on Skype... but the plan would be to get a proper team speak server and website set up.

Or simple run it through a page on here.


----------



## Djinn24

Will have to look into it tomorrow when I get up, might be fun to do.


----------



## Wusword77

You guys can look me up in game, don't play ranked but I'm game for anything.

User name is Wusword77 on the US servers. Feel free to send me a friend request.


----------



## Hurricane

Been a while since I've posted as I've been really busy. Some of my free time has been going toward LoL though. I play on the US server and am just about to hit lvl 30 under the name Apophorus.

I've made sure to have enough champs to fit every role as needed, but I prefer the following champs in their respective roles.

Irelia, Gangplank, Nidalee, Sona, Janna, Lee Sin, Udyr, Warwick, and Riven.

I mainly don't like playing ad carry or mid.


----------



## wretchedspawn

im only new to LOL(been playing for about 3 months give or take) so i probably woundn't be the best choice but im always up for a game.im lord of masks on the us server(because australia isnt cool enough to have its own server apparently :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

I'm totally up for this!  I live in New Zealand so the times I'm available to play might be a bit funky for those in the U.S but I'm keen to play whenever possible

Name's Dawnstar07. I can play Yi, Ashe, Lux and Garen pretty well and I'm starting to practice more with Riven plus I have a few champs like Caitlyn on my purchase list that I do pretty well with

Feel free to send me a request as well  Always looking for people to play with


----------



## Jezlad

I'll set up a new thread for this with everyones names and shit beneath the server they play on.

Then add you all in my game, start an account on both servers and get some games sorted.


----------



## komanko

Jez, can you open a US account? I can't seem to be able to. It just redirects me back to the EU server registration. 

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Jezlad

I'm pretty sure you can switch servers with any account mate.


Yeah front page click the change region section. It'll then download the files needed and you're in.


----------



## dlakertor

I'll happily join in with this  My LoL name is Dlak and i use the EU West server.
I'm level 19 at the moment, and I play Ashe, Kassadin and Irelia.


----------



## Robfu

ok, but i need to fix my computer first because my frame rats are too low to be competitive
i am an ok player, with right equip i am not bad.

my name on LoL is Robfu


----------



## komanko

Jezlad said:


> snipped


Well, I am not that dumb, I have already done that, created an account and for some reason it creates it on the EU server instead of the US one.

I changed region to US, then pressed the play button, after that in the log in screen I pressed on the register one and after I registered it just opened another EU account instead of a US one.


----------



## Jezlad

Hmmm I was under the impression you just change region then log in as usual with the other account?

Ah seems you have to download the US client.

http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/redownload

Click the drop down and change to US windows.

Lemme know if that works... I want to start a US account and have two instances of lol installed - one for each server.


----------



## Katie Drake

I just picked up Vayne and the new tank guy. I'm mostly clueless as to how to play properly (though I understand the basics).

Are utter noobs welcome here?


----------



## komanko

No, we hate utter noobs, we ban them to the dark parts of heresy, the Video games section!

Just kidding, no worries, you'll get better, just practice, if I can manage to open an account I am willing to help you gladly.


----------



## MidnightKid333

so I guess I'm on the NA Server... 

Which server is most popular here?


----------



## komanko

Pro tip- never go on the EUNE one, I am saving your life even if you dont realize it.

Edit: It seems that I am a complete twat, I somehow missed the option to change region on the sign up page >.>

Anyway created an account and it works, didn't play any games yet to see my ping but at least I have an account on the Na servers now.


----------



## ravager37

Or you could all stop playing LOL..because its the worst port of DoTA by a long shot and doesnt require much effort in comparison to HoN.. DoTA 2 is VASTLY superior to both..but seriously guys i ive convinced enough people to switch over to HoN simply because its an all around better game with better heroes, requires a lot more attention, and winning games makes you actually feel like youve accomplished something..not just standardized builds for dps support or tanking..but both HoN and DoTA require much more careful planning on different builds with the same character as 3-4 items are situational..unless you guys are ok with DoTA easy mode (LoL)..challenge yourselves and jump to HoN or DoTA 2..ive played DoTA for years and as a hardcore fanboy LoL is an abomination


----------



## Robfu

Stop being a troll and go start your own thread. Some people like LoL. Some like all the others. I played the original warcraft, I met the actual creator from blizzard. They got in a beat up car and drove all over the U.S. to sell their game computer store to computer store. They are and want their creation to be supported in all its forms. DOTA is their grandchild just as LoL is their Great Grandchild. Show respect to others and the things they love and hopefully you will get the same respect in turn. If you can't then please shut the hell up!


----------



## Jezlad

ravager37 said:


> Or you could all stop playing LOL..because its the worst port of DoTA by a long shot and doesnt require much effort in comparison to HoN.. DoTA 2 is VASTLY superior to both..but seriously guys i ive convinced enough people to switch over to HoN simply because its an all around better game with better heroes, requires a lot more attention, and winning games makes you actually feel like youve accomplished something..not just standardized builds for dps support or tanking..but both HoN and DoTA require much more careful planning on different builds with the same character as 3-4 items are situational..unless you guys are ok with DoTA easy mode (LoL)..challenge yourselves and jump to HoN or DoTA 2..ive played DoTA for years and as a hardcore fanboy LoL is an abomination


I have HoN and think its shit.


----------



## Jezlad

Jezlad said:


> I have HoN and think its shit.


LoL isn't meant to be DOTA man, I'll get DOTA2 but Hon.. omg. That is a shite game.


----------



## Troublehalf

I sent you a request.

I have every champ unlocked and a Tier 3 AP page, but since I'm only Lv.21.... I don't have slots of IP for everything.

I have a TeamSpeak 3 we could use if anybody wanted to.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

ravager37 said:


> Or you could all stop playing LOL..because its the worst port of DoTA by a long shot and doesnt require much effort in comparison to HoN.. DoTA 2 is VASTLY superior to both..but seriously guys i ive convinced enough people to switch over to HoN simply because its an all around better game with better heroes, requires a lot more attention, and winning games makes you actually feel like youve accomplished something..not just standardized builds for dps support or tanking..but both HoN and DoTA require much more careful planning on different builds with the same character as 3-4 items are situational..unless you guys are ok with DoTA easy mode (LoL)..challenge yourselves and jump to HoN or DoTA 2..ive played DoTA for years and as a hardcore fanboy LoL is an abomination


That's a rather interesting perspective on the game. You know, considering that LoL is made by the original developer(s) of DotA Allstars. The ones who did all the hard work on what became the most popular version of the game as opposed to Icefrog, who is a relatively recent addition to the game, all considered. 

As it stands, you've clearly not played much LoL, else you would know that it and DotA are different games. Other than being on the same map with the same end objective, there's really very little to compare them with. Whereas DotA is 'deeper' (for lack of a better term), LoL is a much faster paced, gladiatorial game with different nuances. One isn't objectively 'easier' or 'better' than the other as they require different mindsets.
It's akin to comparing Counter Strike to Quake. They both have the same basic functionality, but they're different games when it comes to the technicalities, and a great many people like them both for that without having to feel the six-year-old mentality need to pick a side and throw abuse at the other side.

So in short, you're just making yourself look like quite a bit of a twat by going on this crusade/tangent, and managed to completely discredit yourself by mentioning HoN as anything near a decent game in the process. After all, you play DotA. Why would you want to play a third rate DotA clone when you could play the original? 

But don't worry. I'm sure you feel much better in yourself for representing your 'side'. I'm sure everyone in the playground will think you're a big strong boy now.


----------



## ravager37

OK ok i couldve definately approached that better, ill man up and admit that it was pretty childish. HoN feels more like DoTA, and in comparison to LoL i feel is a better game minus the fact that HoN has the worst support..the game itself crashes/dc's and needs to be relogged constantly, usually lag is there even with a solid internet connection...what i shouldve said before is that HoN was more intended for DoTA players as it is almost pretty much a DoTA clone, while LoL took the genre and made it more accessible.
HoN is a more elaborate experience, and in comparison is much harder to pick up, and harder to be good at. The advantage to LoL would be there are many more viable heroes, where in HoN currently there are too few heroes that are actually strong in and against the current popular/effective strategies..there arent as many complexities in item builds, and situational variations, and the game is much much more forgiving, and its easier to recover from early mistakes and swing the game.
DoTA 2 is baller though, and is like the king returning
So once again gentlemen, my apologies for the "trolling", ill word things better in the future


----------



## liforrevenge

US player here. Name in game is liforrevenge as well.

I'm pretty low elo (1100-1200) but I'm pretty versatile, so I could probably fill any slot you need with reasonable confidence. Best with Warwick, Tristana, and Soraka, though I've not played her much lately.

Add me!


----------



## Red Corsairs

I do not currently play but I have been asked several times by several different people to get into it and this thread has finally caused me to get off my ass and see what the fuss is about. Download underway.


----------



## moswantd407

I play on the US server, add me as Lord Commander

Im relatively new but play Tristana, Ashe, Teemo, and Tryndamere.


----------



## Scathainn

I should hit thirty soon, I'm on North America.

Summoner name is DJPsiclone, I regularly play Udyr, Nasus, Zilean, Karthus, Olaf, Twisted Fate, Tryndamere, Yi, Galio, and Blitzcrank.


----------



## jesse

im totally down to play league with you man, itd be an honour.

my only problem is that youre on the UK server.
do you have a us account? or is it possible to switch servers?

thnx,
jesse


----------



## Jezlad

Fuck me, everyone is on US servers...

Looks like I'm starting a US account too...


----------



## Necrosis

I be a noob at league of legends. On a us server, user name Necronsis.


----------



## Azkaellon

Eh i can help you guys out as Ahri she is the only char i find fun end game


----------



## Dawnstar

Azkaellon said:


> Eh i can help you guys out as Ahri she is the only char i find fun end game


I want to buy Ahri now.

I blame you for the 3k ip I need to get now


----------



## Azkaellon

Dawnstar said:


> I want to buy Ahri now.
> 
> I blame you for the 3k ip I need to get now


she is one of the hardest to play chars and not very powerful atm i just like her design


----------



## Dawnstar

Azkaellon said:


> she is one of the hardest to play chars and not very powerful atm i just like her design


Meh I like the mage characters and she looks fun to play


----------



## Jezlad

Azkaellon said:


> she is one of the hardest to play chars and not very powerful atm i just like her design


Not very powerful?

Mate, how much LoL have you played?

She's outright OP.


----------



## Azkaellon

Jezlad said:


> Not very powerful?
> 
> Mate, how much LoL have you played?
> 
> She's outright OP.


Ssshhhh i was hoping no one would notice.........Late game she is a beast, early game pretty easy to kill.


----------



## Jezlad

No she isn't... She has a taunt, insane burst, a decent escape at lvl 6 and insane lane sustain from her passive and revolver.

(Mid lane) Start with a ring... first back 2nd ring and 2 wards for each side bush... 2nd back hextech revolver = pretty hard to kill...


----------



## Killadoza

summoner name Killadoza I play Rene Kennen Mundo Nocturne pretty well


----------



## Azkaellon

Jezlad said:


> No she isn't... She has a taunt, insane burst, a decent escape at lvl 6 and insane lane sustain from her passive and revolver.
> 
> (Mid lane) Start with a ring... first back 2nd ring and 2 wards for each side bush... 2nd back hextech revolver = pretty hard to kill...


uh dude.....Ahri is the Fox Girl....your thinking someone else


----------



## komanko

Azkaellon said:


> uh dude.....Ahri is the Fox Girl....your thinking someone else


No he isn't. Ahri is very strong, I wont call her op but she isnt exactly balanced either. Why do you think he is thinking of someone else, ahri does synergize well with the hextech and wota later on, though her passive already give her amazing lane sustain.


----------



## Jezlad

Try what I said...

Dorans ring > Dorans Ring > Boots > Hextech Revolver > Sorcerors Shoes > Rylais > Will of the Ancients > Rabadons


If you get fed early drop a needlessly large rod in there between the Hextech and Sorcerors shoes.


----------



## komanko

Jezlad said:


> Try what I said...
> 
> Dorans ring > Dorans Ring > Boots > Hextech Revolver > Sorcerors Shoes > Rylais > Will of the Ancients > Rabadons
> 
> 
> If you get fed early drop a needlessly large rod in there between the Hextech and Sorcerors shoes.


Yep, Ahri is one of those mages who cant carry the game hard with no way to stop her whatsoever.


----------



## Jezlad

I just ripped a team apart in ranked with her. Ended up 6-2 they quit on 20. 

The key to winning with Ahri is to play super aggressive, you can out farm any mid in the game so keep the pressure on their tower, keep your bushes warded and have a flash or you ult active at all times to give you an escape. As soon as the mid tower is gone (usually around the 12 minute mark) drop top and finish that turret. At this point you've usually given your team a huge advantage. Saying that though I've gone 11-0 before and lost because of morons feeding in lane.


----------



## Azkaellon

ah now i see what ya mean jez you lovely dirty bastard you!


----------



## Djinn24

Just started but djinn24 on the US servers. Seems pretty damn neat.


----------



## Azkaellon

djinn24 said:


> Just started but djinn24 on the US servers. Seems pretty damn neat.


Ill help ya level up since im not maxed yet!


----------



## Jezlad

djinn24 said:


> Just started but djinn24 on the US servers. Seems pretty damn neat.


Yeah its an immensely addictive game. All the different item builds remind of my days playing Dwarfs - building beardy rune lords with devious rune combinations.

From a wargamers perspective its pretty neat because we all love building special characters... there's even talk of a 40k themed MOBA game. straight from the mouth of a guy in head office.


----------



## Lethiathan

I'm game if you get the thread up


----------



## Jezlad

It's in the video games section.


----------



## Diatribe1974

I'm playing now. Logan Grimnar is my name. Look me up or let me know when ya'll want to try to get some matches going. I'm 100% newbie in it, so don't expect wonders from me.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

Azkaellon said:


> she is one of the hardest to play chars and not very powerful atm i just like her design


Hardest to play? Bollocks. 

Just buy sorc shoes, Morellos, Deathcap and land your skillshots. Legendary incoming. Enjoy your free wins.


----------



## Azkaellon

WoRLoKKeD said:


> Hardest to play? Bollocks.
> 
> Just buy sorc shoes, Morellos, Deathcap and land your skillshots. Legendary incoming. Enjoy your free wins.


Now im used to her thats about it. only thing that beats me is anti-casters D:


----------



## Amra_the_lion

SWEET! LoL sucks up so much of my time.

Look me up- Estalies

Refused to play ranked because of the damned que dodging on doubles.

we have a group friday nights that get down all night. 

Play Nasus, Xin, Nunu, and Leona (Best with nas and xin by far)


----------



## dlakertor

Azkaellon said:


> Now im used to her thats about it. only thing that beats me is anti-casters D:


Kassadin does that pretty well  Well, if she can get a few kills before he gets to level 6 he can be stopped but after that prepare for r,q,e,w harrassment :wink:


----------



## Azkaellon

dlakertor said:


> Kassadin does that pretty well  Well, if she can get a few kills before he gets to level 6 he can be stopped but after that prepare for r,q,e,w harrassment :wink:


t(' . ')t To kassadin lol! i switched to Leblanc because of him and the fact she rocks at ticking off the enemy team and softening up or finishing players.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I just got this up and running ... so fucking confused on what I need to do. My Summoning name is OIIIIIIO .... go figure eh?


----------



## Katie Drake

OIIIIIIO said:


> I just got this up and running ... so fucking confused on what I need to do. My Summoning name is OIIIIIIO .... go figure eh?


Just do the tutorials. The game is simple to learn and difficult to master, so once you do the tuts you should be fine to play against bots.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Katie Drake said:


> Just do the tutorials. The game is simple to learn and difficult to master, so once you do the tuts you should be fine to play against bots.


As Katie said. The tutorials are more than enough to get you into the flow of the game (or they were for me). If you still don't get it after them, a few games against bots with other players and you'll be fine. But it is difficult to master. I'm level 6 and still doing shit if I go PvP, I just need to suss out what kit is best on who and strategy for taking out enemy champions.


----------



## Hellskullz

I play on US servers, account name is Hellskullz. I dabble in any role and can do decently in any, but usually shine with AD melee. Recently I've been using wukong a lot recently. I'm not the best, but I'd say im slightly above average


----------



## TriNeaX

Why not, 
Quite new to the site, but not to the WH or LoL universes ^^

I'm a pretty decent player, though I usually play alternative roles with champions (i.e. AD Janna, Support Ashe, AD Kennen)..
I mainly play Duo Lane or Jungle, but in Season one i played solotop in top tiers.

Summoner Name EU-W : TriNéaX


----------



## dlakertor

Azkaellon said:


> t(' . ')t To kassadin lol! i switched to Leblanc because of him and the fact she rocks at ticking off the enemy team and softening up or finishing players.


LOL I hate LeBlanc, when she gets those clones of herself I always get killed even when I have more Hp,always because I have no idea which one is the actual player  Unless I'm irelia, then I just Q through the whole wave and just take out the lower hp LeBlanc


----------



## Alsojames

I play =D

My username is DarkestNeite3321


I typically play casters


----------



## The_One

I play on US servers, AKR4life is my username.

Play Kennen, Vladimir, AD Sion, Jungle Skarner, Gangplank. Best with Kennen and Sion.


----------



## mazamune

US/NA Servers, username is Lamed.

I play top, mid jungle or support. Have some exp with pro teams, no tournaments but played fun games with people from TSM back when they were just starting out. Solo elo is low at the moment due to a break i took.


----------

